# Here ya go guys



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

nm not ready yet


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Couple more from the basement to the up stairs .


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! :thumbup:
What and how did you apply?
Is that from that barn?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

So what did you do? Did you stain & finish, or just stain? Looks like Hemlock.Did you finish before install?


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

AWESOME - Nice work.l:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sweet.

Is that a repro? Or is there some ripe history about the structure?

Also, since I am familiar with your neck of the woods, can you reveal the town? Hope Stratton or such near by, looks like a great place to come back to after a day on the boards.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

First photo was after I washed beams to get rid of mold and mildew, Which didnt work because they were coated with linseed oil and they were gummy. I can only figuer it was applied and it never cured. So after I cornblasted the beams and coated them with sand an sealer then Latex poly. All new wood was prestained,stained and 2 coats of sealer. Up stairs this past winter was chemically stripped then treated.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you have pix of the whole process? Would make a killer video!
Some before and afters!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Surprizing enough my area I really would like to know the history of this old barn. The barn still has 3 guests inside too flying squirrels


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

HRRm I have over 30ish but some are good for carpenters showing the framing then walls with no stain, then with stain etc.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow! Totally different animal than what we do down here. What products did you use?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Wow! Totally different animal than what we do down here. What products did you use?


Me too. 


Looks good Sargent!:thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, the timbers and woodwork look great. :yes:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually tried 2 new products. First product used was a sand and sealer by bulls eye called sealcoat. Second product was latex polyurathane by Ben moore.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I love that Waterborne poly!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

We did a bunch of oak paneling at night in a very high end retirement home at Christmas time last year. We were able to put 3 coats on in 1 night. We also used it on those Chinese doors I showed in another post


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice project!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Aaron I still like my oil poly but this stuff was good for what they wanted. I really fell In love with the sealcoat aside from being alch based.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not been the biggest fan of Staysclear, maybe I need to reevaluate.


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

Dean with the sand a sealer underneath the latex poly it is really smooth.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not trying to be an A** but it's Sanding Sealer


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

The one post I make a mistake and grammer police are all over me thanks aaron. lol guess I need to proof read before sending.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Msargent said:


> The one post I make a mistake and grammer police are all over me thanks aaron. lol guess I need to proof read before sending.


I knew I shouldn't have went there man....I'm sorry


----------



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

Beautiful work Sarge, this is exactly why I love this business. You get to go into someones home, work your "Magic", and get the wow factor. Its a little bit like being a rock star for me. 

Great job!


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree this is why I love to Paint I like color changes, Woodwork changes then the house gets new furniture,Landscape then the views some are incredible.


----------



## mikeds (Sep 18, 2009)

Great job, looks fantastic!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

tarpaper on the interior huh?... need to review water vapor guidelines..


gnarly stuff though. I am going to redo my fireplace kinda like that, with the "staked" stone..


----------

